# Scouting Zone and Surf Cup



## G03_SD (Jul 19, 2017)

We signed up for Scouting Zone and reviewed the college coach list on tournament website. How would players go about contacting them as the information is not publicly posted. Our club also provides CollegeFit Finder, do we use that in conjunction with SZ, which I don't even know what it does.


----------



## NoGoal (Jul 19, 2017)

G03_SD said:


> We signed up for Scouting Zone and reviewed the college coach list on tournament website. How would players go about contacting them as the information is not publicly posted. Our club also provides CollegeFit Finder, do we use that in conjunction with SZ, which I don't even know what it does.


You can find the college coaches office phone number a couple of ways.

1. Their university athletic website
2. If not listed there, you can search for it by name on the University website.


----------

